# Car mount for iPhone 6+



## UberDiva (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, can anyone recommend a sturdy car mount to hold an iPhone ? Thank you!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bracketron vent mount from Radio Shack. Cost 20 or 25 bucks but worth it


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

I've used many phone mounts throughout the years. Nothing has come close to the convenience of a cd slot mount. I bought this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004G1L52Q/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

I use the Kenu Airframe Plus for my iPhone 6 Plus. Works great. It's very well made. http://www.kenu.com/products/airframe-plus


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

eBay = Universal Car Windshield Dash Suction Cup Mount GPS Phone Holder 360° Rotating

$4.95, free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/361181206300


----------



## KG4ICN (Jan 3, 2015)

iOttie Easy One Touch 2 car mount holds well on my curved and textured dash surface. $25 at Amazon.


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

@Omair I have that cd slot mount. I love it. If you have vents right above the cd player, make sure to close them in the winter or your phone will shut off when it overheats due to the hot air. For anyone interested, the best part is that mount only takes 1 hand to use - you know what to do with the other.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Look up 'ram mount' on Amazon. The x grip is solid.


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

Air frame plus, T mobile and sprint sell them for $29, do not get the ones hanging on the window, you look like a fool doing it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

IKross Vent mount. Battle tested. Will not fail. Perfect view. No distractions. About 15 bucks on Amazon.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Steelie. Put it wherever you want. I've had mine for 2 years, love it. Don't buy from mfg though, other retailers are cheaper.

http://www.niteize.com/product/Steelie-Car-Mount-Kit.asp


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

DHJ said:


> I use the Kenu Airframe Plus for my iPhone 6 Plus. Works great. It's very well made. http://www.kenu.com/products/airframe-plus


I have the regular kenu which I use for my iPhone 6. It was a little pricey and blocks one of the vents, but it's very easy to use, minimally designed (not an eyesore), at eye level and thus safe to use the phone without compromising safety.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Koomus .. Works great, accommodates larger phones such as note 4 and iPhone 6+


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

What ever u buy, don't buy window mounts, last thing. Want to look like Uber drivers.. Sme cops and cabbies have hard on against Uber drivers..


----------

